

Leaflet – JavaScript library for mobile-friendly interactive maps - lachgr
https://github.com/Leaflet/Leaflet

======
mswen
When I recently needed to add a mapping function to reporting web app I
started looking around at what was available. I found the Leaflet libraries
very accessible and well documented. A real relief for a self-taught
developer.

I looked at two or three other options and this felt like the lightest weight
and frictionless solution for getting started. This 'endorsement' is not from
a standpoint of an experienced cartographer who has used many different
solutions and understands the strengths and weaknesses of each. I am just
saying that so far it has been easy to get started and pretty intuitive for
adding the features that I need.

